# Mega Ghost Mantis



## Bartek (Jun 4, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

More soon


----------



## agent A (Jun 4, 2012)

yikes it's huge!!


----------



## gripen (Jun 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> yikes it's huge!!


Actually it is a rather small sp.BTW nice P . Werneri.


----------



## agent A (Jun 4, 2012)

gripen said:


> Actually it is a rather small sp.
> 
> BTW nice P . Werneri.


yeah i know i wuz bein sarcastic


----------



## mkayum (Jun 4, 2012)

o.o thats a nice looking mantid!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 4, 2012)

Reminds me of when I used to watch cartoons when I was younger and one of the characters would get smacked in the head with a mallet and a bump like that would rise up immediately. Other than that, it's head reminds me of something dirty... =Þ:::


----------



## piroxi (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow

What is it for a kind of?

Looks for me like a Pseudovates arizonae.

Only the colour?


----------



## gripen (Jun 5, 2012)

piroxi said:


> Wow
> 
> What is it for a kind of?
> 
> ...


P. werneri


----------



## agent A (Jun 5, 2012)

kitkat39 said:


> Reminds me of when I used to watch cartoons when I was younger and one of the characters would get smacked in the head with a mallet and a bump like that would rise up immediately. Other than that, it's head reminds me of something dirty... =Þ:::


like a worm sticking out of the ground? :lol: :tt2: 

HAHA LITERALLY, SOMETHING DIRTY!!! a worm is dirty since it LIVES IN THE DIRT!!! :lol:


----------



## Mantiskid (Jun 7, 2012)

No, no that's definitely not a ghost mantis! THIS is:


----------



## gripen (Jun 7, 2012)

Mantiskid said:


> No, no that's definitely not a ghost mantis! THIS is:
> 
> http://www.flickr.co.../in/photostream


They are called Indian ghosts by many


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 7, 2012)

Never seen such a thing, what a big head! must have big headache when he bumps it!


----------



## Mantiskid (Jul 10, 2012)

gripen said:


> They are called Indian ghosts by many


Sorry about that. When I hear Ghost mantis I usually think of P. paradoxa.


----------



## Bartek (Jul 11, 2012)

Will take more picture and show today


----------



## Bartek (Jul 12, 2012)

Phylothylles werneri


----------



## dlemmings (Jul 12, 2012)

very nice Mantis


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 13, 2012)

I have never seen that species before. The raptors look amazing, I love the colors on the inside of the raptors. How often does it show wings? (I searched Google images and all I found were some pics of preserved specimen's wings spread)


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 13, 2012)

looks like either c. macra or p. werneri. I think im gonna stick with p. werneri


----------



## Precarious (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice pics, Bartek!


----------

